# Custom Avatar



## Kae'Yoss (May 25, 2002)

I want to use a custom avatar, but it just won't work: after I save the changes, it's still set to "no avatar". 

Is the 5000 byte limit for a bmp-file, or can I have a jpg that would be more than 5000 bytes as a bmp but that's under that limit as a jpg? 

Maybe the minimum of posts (it says 0 somewhere) to have a custom avatar is wrong? How many posts are required for a custom avatar?


----------



## reapersaurus (May 25, 2002)

I'm wondering how to make the custom avatar thing work, also.

It works for an alternate ID that was already specified, but I just put one on for this account, and it won't work.

I tried uploading the pic to the server and also pointing it to a website for the pic.
Neither one works, although it accepted the change of my profile.


----------



## Mr.Binx (May 26, 2002)

*No Avatars*

Avatars have been disabled by the site admin.  Why?  Read this post.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 27, 2002)

*Re: No Avatars*



			
				Mr.Binx said:
			
		

> *Avatars have been disabled by the site admin.  Why?  Read this post. *



maybe you should check around.
There are tons of people with custom avatars on the boards.
The new server seems to have them turned on, but they don't work right yet.

It seems that perhaps after the new server gets ironed out, maybe they will work right.

Here's hoping...


----------



## Morrus (May 27, 2002)

I'm afraid they're right at the bottom of the priority list right now, somewhere below getting the cookie problem solved and getting the new server set up.


----------



## Horacio (May 27, 2002)

And don't forget to add "getting extra sleep" to that list, Morrus. I think you need it, and you deserve it...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (May 27, 2002)

But why some people have them while others can't?


----------



## Darkness (May 28, 2002)

*sniff* I miss my non-custom avatar...


----------



## The Kender (May 28, 2002)

If you had one before the move, you get to keep it.  I've got a different one that I can't upload, though


----------



## Horacio (May 28, 2002)

I've lost my avatar! 
I had it yesterday, and now it is gone


----------



## Darkness (May 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I've lost my avatar!
> I had it yesterday, and now it is gone  *



Yes, I remember you having your avatar... Hmm... This is strange.


----------



## Horacio (May 28, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yes, I remember you having your avatar... Hmm... This is strange.
> *




My prettey avatar, with me, my daughter and her dragon plush... Where did it go?


----------



## Darkness (May 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My prettey avatar, with me, my daughter and her dragon plush... Where did it go?   *



Ah! Figured it out: Avatars are completely disabled at the moment (or else I would still have a red X for an avatar )...


----------

